
80 Columns Text on the Commodore 64 - robin_reala
http://www.pagetable.com/?p=901
======
orionblastar
I remember the 80 colum hacks for the C64 looked better on a monitor than a tv
set at the time. The C64 and its custom chips were hackable and affordable.
Like a poor person's Apple 2.

